# 1 Night RCI Points Stay in Cocoa Beach - $61 cleaning fee



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 11, 2009)

I called RCI Points today for a 1-night stay in Cocoa Beach, Florida for Saturday, December 12. RCI phone Rep told me there was a 2 BR availability at the Resort on Cocoa Beach. RCI Reservation fee for a 1-night stay = $39, points for this one-night stay was slightly less than 7000. I was going to confirm the reservation until the RCI phone rep told me the resort had a $61 cleaning fee.

I said forget it.  I think a $61 cleaning fee for 1 night is a total rip-off.

Instead, I submitted a Priceline bid through Amazing Bargains and received the Hilton Cocoa Beach Oceanfront for $52 + $13.50 taxes & fees for $65.50 total.


Very happy with the alternative choice.


Richard


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 12, 2009)

*But I only used it once. May a rinse will do?*



MULTIZ321 said:


> I called RCI Points today for a 1-night stay in Cocoa Beach, Florida for Saturday, December 12. RCI phone Rep told me there was a 2 BR availability at the Resort on Cocoa Beach. RCI Reservation fee for a 1-night stay = $39, points for this one-night stay was slightly less than 7000. I was going to confirm the reservation until the RCI phone rep told me the resort had a $61 cleaning fee.
> 
> I said forget it.  I think a $61 cleaning fee for 1 night is a total rip-off.
> 
> ...



If a 2 bedroom unit has to be cleaned it really doesn't make any difference if it was used for 1 hour or 1 week. The cost will be the same. What would you have them automatically skip doing because it was only one night vs 6 or 7? Are the beds cleaner because they were only slept in once? Are the dishes less dirty? The bathroom needs less care? Short stays still cost money and often it doesn't turn out to be a most inexpensive choice. Some costs have to be charged regardless of length of the stay.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 13, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> If a 2 bedroom unit has to be cleaned it really doesn't make any difference if it was used for 1 hour or 1 week. The cost will be the same. What would you have them automatically skip doing because it was only one night vs 6 or 7? Are the beds cleaner because they were only slept in once? Are the dishes less dirty? The bathroom needs less care? Short stays still cost money and often it doesn't turn out to be a most inexpensive choice. Some costs have to be charged regardless of length of the stay.




John,

I don't object to a cleaning charge but I think $61 is over the top.


Richard


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 13, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> John,
> 
> I don't object to a cleaning charge but I think $61 is over the top.
> 
> ...



I've been hit with a few of these...my home resort charges $35 and I think that more accurately reflects their cost.  Depending on the size of the unit, pay and benefits of the cleaning crew...$61 MIGHT be close to what it costs them. 

Still good for you for checking and making a different choice.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 13, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> John,
> 
> I don't object to a cleaning charge but I think $61 is over the top.
> 
> ...



The actual cost in labor for cleaning a unit, and re-stocking supplies at Twin Rivers costs more than $61.  I think it's like $80 for cleaning per week.  In the timeshare world, $61 isn't all that outrageous, but I think it's a lot to pay for 1 night,  The problem is simply that timeshares really aren't meant to be used one night at a time, and it's different than a hotel, in that a hotel has cleaning staff in the building on a daily basis, and hotel rooms are much smaller.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 13, 2009)

*A good job costs like anything else*



MULTIZ321 said:


> John,
> 
> I don't object to a cleaning charge but I think $61 is over the top.
> 
> ...



If that is what it costs that resort that will be the charge. Even Wastegate, which doesn't do a particularly good job of unit cleaning/maintenance in my experience and certainly doesn't overpay the staff, has a sign outside of Wastegate Lakes advertising for maids at a $53/unit rate.  In a beach area the cleaning tends to be tougher (sand, tar in units is common), labor tends to be more costly and lets hope they do a more complete job than Wastegate is known for. $63 may be on the high end but not out of line.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 14, 2009)

*Timeshare = Home Away From Home.*




timeos2 said:


> $63 may be on the high end but not out of line.


That's 1 more reason I do not object to the absence of daily maid service at timeshare resorts. 

If we do a reasonably decent job of cleaning up after ourselves, taking out our own trash, picking up after ourselves, etc., then there is no disadvantage in not having paid staff assigned to come in & tidy up every day. 

Even so, daily DIY linen exchange is a nice feature, even where the units are washer-dryer equipped. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## gorevs9 (Dec 15, 2009)

That's why I frown on short stays.  I was once hit with a $60-$70 cleaning fee after a 5 night stay. The funny thing was the checkout procedure had the person dump the trash, strip the beds, wash the dishes, etc.  After that, I'm guessing one HK person probably could've cleaned the unit in less than 30 minutes.


----------

